# A couple of nice finds



## DNIndustry (Dec 3, 2008)

I just thought Id show something I found in my when I get time box...

[img::]http://media.imeem.com/p/wQEBWz5vI1.jpg[/img]

[img::]http://media.imeem.com/p/tQjPtOIK-R.jpg[/img]

[img::]http://media.imeem.com/p/zeET6ic_N2.jpg[/img]

[img::]http://media.imeem.com/p/QRx16t8xTj.jpg[/img]

[img::]http://media.imeem.com/p/zhLdnfvZzU.jpg[/img]
[/img]


----------



## Never_Evil (Dec 3, 2008)

Those rhodium plated parts would have been nice to have had back in March when it was over 10K per ounce. Sweet find.


----------



## DNIndustry (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah. no crap. I did some more digging, found 2400 grams of similar rhodium/gold pins. got some bag cutting to do be for I can say for sure. Anyone know what military standard rhodium plate thickness is?


----------



## Lou (Dec 3, 2008)

Probably not much rhodium on them at all. You could probably get a good estimate of the rhodium content if you got a surface area on them. I recall that Rh is plated thinner than gold in all cases, but this is mil spec so it may be extra thick. I imagine goldsilverpro would probably have the best handle on this one.


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 4, 2008)

DNIndustry,

Lookup the NSN number (either cross referenced online or from the part/packaging) and you can find the exact amount of Rh and Au and/or the plating thickness on each pin.

Here's where I covered this last year:

Milspec Lookups

Steve


----------



## DNIndustry (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. ill keep u posted.


----------



## DNIndustry (Dec 4, 2008)

I have 145 of these cannon connector kits. 8 thick short pins on one side, about 50 thinner pins on the other, both are 1/2 gold plate and another metal. This should help.


----------

